# Catch hot deals at EBay India, while it lasts



## gary4gar (Jan 12, 2009)

Gaurishsharma.com said:
			
		

> EBay India is currently running a promotional campaign, under which they have issued some discount coupons to buyers.There are discount coupons which would give you 5%,10% or 15% off the listed price of the item. but catch is it can be only used once and you have pay using paisa pay – which is absolutely fine.
> Also there is special coupon which gives Rs.300 Off on Minimum purchase of Rs. 500. that about 60% discount. this way you can get things cheaper than the market price.
> Coupons:
> E3WF06GQLH
> ...


*Source*


In past few days i have brought pen drives,digital cameras,headphones,memory card and even LCDs 
So sharing it with you guys!


----------



## utsav (Jan 12, 2009)

Its cool. I saw it few days back on a forum. Btw thanks 4 posting it here.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW! Great Thanks Gary

Better than Giftmate LOL


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Coool (Jan 12, 2009)

That's Coooool ...


----------



## adi007 (Jan 12, 2009)

man if they had accepted the payment via paypal i could have brought them up


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ Uh oh.. no Paypal? WTF?


----------



## Rohit Setia (Jan 12, 2009)

Hw to make payment ? can we make payment through Alertpay ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 12, 2009)

Ebay Explained


----------



## trigger (Jan 14, 2009)

ok i bought this for 800 bucks using the *Baap of all coupons*


----------



## gunda_26 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks man. profitable info.


----------



## mns.saraf (Jan 27, 2009)

i want to buy 8 gb pen drive
which company's pen drive is the best for that ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2009)

mns.saraf said:


> i want to buy 8 gb pen drive
> which company's pen drive is the best for that ?


Get Corsair


----------



## channabasanna (Feb 4, 2009)

Are there any more discount coupons for the month of February 2009.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2009)

The only thing I am good at catching is cricket ball, that too cold!!! Can you elaborate how to catch deals


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 4, 2009)

5% off up to a maximum discount Rs. 750 
SZFLLZ6TS2
Valid until Feb. 10th.

10% off
TMSFIF1QDD
Valid until Feb. 10th


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2009)

> Pen Drives
> 
> o eBay India: Corsair Voyager 4GB Pendrive - Lowest 4 GB pen drive (item 260345654627 end time 15-Jan-2009 09:52:36 IST) Price:Rs.201/- shipped. market rate:around 400/-
> o Verbatim 4GB "swivel" pen drive - Lowest price promise. Price.201/-
> ...


I am in bangalore. TELL me how I go about buying some of these goodies.


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ Those coupons expired on the 31st of last month. Prices have changed since then.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 4, 2009)

any hot deals as of today ... 04th feb 2009?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

I got a wireless headfone, 20 pack dvd, speakers for my ipod, 42 pc magnetic toolkit. Had to  create 4 different account in ebay. paid only 200 bucks for the wireless headfone and rest of them got through a 250 bucks discount coupon with no minimum purchase limit


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2009)

confused!! said:


> I got a wireless headfone, 20 pack dvd, speakers for my ipod, 42 pc magnetic toolkit.* Had to  create 4 different account in ebay.* paid only 200 bucks for the wireless headfone and rest of them got through a 250 bucks discount coupon with no minimum purchase limit



isn't that illegal ?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont know that illegal or not ..I got a good deal and went for it..Some people were saying that Ebay did that knowingly to increase traffic to their site. who knows??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2009)

So you got all that for Rs. 200 ? 

But why 4 accounts ?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

^^because one voucher can be used only once per account. So to use it multiple times I created 4 accounts


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2009)

And don't you need to provide real paypal account or home addresses ?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ you just have to give your home address for delivery of item.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And don't you need to provide real paypal account or home addresses ?



Ebay India works on PaisaPay and not Paypal


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> isn't that illegal ?



Ofcourse it is illegal! And this was prolly one of the main reasons many genuine sellers on eBay had to suffer!!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 8, 2009)

rollcage said:


> any hot deals as of today ... 04th feb 2009?


Not much, as the Rs.300/- off coupon expired, now you have free gift coupons


----------



## rollcage (Feb 9, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> Not much, as the Rs.300/- off coupon expired, now you have free gift coupons


ok, ahow do I find good deals at ebay, how to know which is reliable,
I can a buy pendrive, headphones or something. earlier i see people got real cheap pendrives or corsair etc.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 9, 2009)

*Always use Paise Pay for payment
*Try Dealing with power sellers or people with lot of postive feedback
*Use common sense, like if you are getting a 32GB pendrive for 750 buck, then it surely fake


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 9, 2009)

Pat said:


> Ofcourse it is illegal! And this was prolly one of the main reasons many genuine sellers on eBay had to suffer!!



Why would Seller Suffer ???? Most of them specially listed the items at 500 so people could use coupons and they could buy multiple and send a single courier

Only Ebay had to suffer


----------



## Pat (Feb 9, 2009)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Why would Seller Suffer ???? Most of them specially listed the items at 500 so people could use coupons and they could buy multiple and send a single courier
> 
> Only Ebay had to suffer



It seems you have not been following the latest developments on eBay. What happened is that many (I repeat MANY) users started to misuse the coupons (creating multiple accounts for example) which led to eBay suspending the seller's account (and so no payment) after he had shipped stuff to the buyer! Ofcourse, it was eBay's mistake in the first place, but people misusing the coupons could have acted like a trigger to this! I know of a genuine seller who lost more than 1L on eBay because of this!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 9, 2009)

Pat said:


> It seems you have not been following the latest developments on eBay. What happened is that many (I repeat MANY) users started to misuse the coupons (creating multiple accounts for example) which led to eBay suspending the seller's account (and so no payment) after he had shipped stuff to the buyer! Ofcourse, it was eBay's mistake in the first place, but people misusing the coupons could have acted like a trigger to this! I know of a genuine seller who lost more than 1L on eBay because of this!


Its the matter of bearing losses!
Ebay does not want to suffer,so it made sellers suffer

Bad Ebay!


----------



## utsav (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey pat r u talking abt mediahome?


----------



## Pat (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ Yes!!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 11, 2009)

I too am selling on ebay.in but if Ebay is offering a discount of 5% of 10% then ebay would give the discount from their side and not from the sellers side. Eg: if I am selling a product at ebay for Rs.1000/- and if ebay offers a discount on it for Rs.100/- they would still pay me Rs.1000/- (minus ebay fees of course) but give the discount of Rs.100/- from their pockets.


----------



## Charley (Feb 11, 2009)

Where can I see the coupon codes ?


----------



## Pat (Feb 11, 2009)

rajivnedungadi said:


> I too am selling on ebay.in but if Ebay is offering a discount of 5% of 10% then ebay would give the discount from their side and not from the sellers side. Eg: if I am selling a product at ebay for Rs.1000/- and if ebay offers a discount on it for Rs.100/- they would still pay me Rs.1000/- (minus ebay fees of course) but give the discount of Rs.100/- from their pockets.



You are right, but thats not what I was talking about.


----------



## lokesh.mujawdiya (Feb 13, 2009)

hey any baap of the coupon offer for february 09 ? like Rs.300 or Rs.250 flat discount pls update...........


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 13, 2009)

lokesh.mujawdiya said:


> hey any baap of the coupon offer for february 09 ? like Rs.300 or Rs.250 flat discount pls update...........



Yes, There is a Rs300off coupon but currently being offered to selected people, that too over the phone.

The biggest drawback, That coupon is one time use only


----------



## lokesh.mujawdiya (Feb 13, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> Yes, There is a Rs300off coupon but currently being offered to selected people, that too over the phone.
> 
> The biggest drawback, That coupon is one time use only




thanks for response gaurish..please share if anybody gets more coupon information .......


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's a coupon that I just received:
***
5% off
Max discount Rs. 750 
YEVQMGRQMH
***

Here's another one:
1I1719Z1UG
10% off
Max discount Rs. 1K


----------



## SHell (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi

I just visited this link. It has all the latest ebay codes.. 

*www.retailmenot.com/view/ebay.in

Hope it helps....


----------



## sabret00the (May 13, 2009)

Latest codes :

F0D5YKOPOK
10% max discount Rs 1000/-
valid till May 19th 

PZKA3YEJFS
5% off, Max. discount - Rs. 500/-
Valid till 19th May '09

D4CWNODETL
10% off, Max. discount - Rs.500/-
Valid till 19th May '09

ECSRNCMQZ4
10% off max 500 off. 
Validity till 18th may


----------

